

Yowza  Another tech company looking to spruce up their digs with a new campus - D-Train
http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/30/facebook-second-campus-headquarters/

======
benologist
Rewording of [http://www.mercurynews.com/peninsula/ci_22886654/facebook-
ge...](http://www.mercurynews.com/peninsula/ci_22886654/facebook-gets-ok-
build-second-campus-menlo-park)

